

What's the shortest string that requires a delete to create most efficiently - tikhonj
http://rampion.github.io/CopyPastePuzzle/

======
TophWells
Fascinating post.

The title of this submission is incorrect: it should be "What is the shortest
string _length_ that requires a delete to create most efficiently?". That is,
find X such that the shortest sequence of operations that produces a string of
length X must include a delete.

Which is a bit of a shame, because I think finding strings that require a
delete to create efficiently is a more interesting problem.

